# Chicken shish kebab!?



## tommy-p (May 11, 2009)

The guys in the kebab shop tell me that chicken shish is 100% chicken breast, does any1 no if this is true or should I stay away?


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

all my local ones make them and they are 100% meat.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

i wouldnt bother personnaly not sure if its 100% breast


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

chicken shish are good to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

do u mean from a bab house??


----------



## tommy-p (May 11, 2009)

Yes! That's made my day! really couldn't be bothered to cook earlier so popped 2 the kebab house and they told me it was 100% breast so thought I'd give it a go and tasted like good chicken 2 me


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea mate it is goooooood!


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

well i never sounds good


----------

